# NorCal Mobile Warz 4-19-14 San Jose, Ca



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't have all the details cuz I couldn't pull up the flyer. Who's going?

I screwed up. It's supposed to say 4-19-14. Can someone please fix? I'm not sure that I can do it and if I can do it I don't know how. Lol


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: NorCal Mobile Warz 4-22-14 San Jose, Ca*

I'll be there.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: NorCal Mobile Warz 4-22-14 San Jose, Ca*

Just make sure you're there on the 19th, not the 22nd:laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: NorCal Mobile Warz 4-22-14 San Jose, Ca*

I reminded the wife of this one today. She reminded me that it was on Easter weekend. Still not sure if I'll make it or not, but I am going to try.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> I don't have all the details cuz I couldn't pull up the flyer. Who's going?
> 
> I screwed up. It's supposed to say 4-19-14. Can someone please fix? I'm not sure that I can do it and if I can do it I don't know how. Lol


Poof!
(fixed)
Yep, Easter and wife's bday weekend for me.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks, Bret!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's the official thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...x-meca-iasca-event-4-19-2014-san-jose-ca.html


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Just a head's up on 3X MECA event in Reno:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rcal-mobile-wars-3x-event-july-12th-reno.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

